# what the crappity?? Hansen's "natural" soda



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

So, I thought I read on here that Hansen's natural soda was supposed to be a decent choice for those of us who want some soda...SO I go, buy it (for a pretty penny, i might add), and am drinking it...and I read the label, and it has HFCS???








I thought the whole point of it was that it DIDN'T have HFCS and instead was sweetened with cane sugar? WTH? I could have bought a coke.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

first- I'm cracking up at "what the crappity"








Second- I think I jsut read on this forum that hansen's is back to using cance sugar instead of HFCS. I'm not sure because I've only ever had it with cane sugar.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

The ones that have the words cane soda in the circle around the word Hansen's. I know they had been using HFCS for awhile, but the stuff I'm seeing in Trader Joe's now has sugar again. Maybe you just got an older batch, or maybe they distribute both, I'm not sure.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

That's disappointing. I don't do soda any longer (too much sugar even when it has real sugar) but I always thought of Hansen's as being a good compromise.


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I just bought a case at Costco last week and it's pretty clearly marked "No High Fructose Corn Syrup" and, as the pp mentioned says "Natural Cane Soda" In the circle around the Hansen's logo. The case I bought came with Cherry Vanilla Creme, Pomegranate, Mandarin Lime, and Kiwi Strawberry flavors, fwiw.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

oh thanks, now I'm going to have to get some at Costco.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

How come our Costco never has any of the stuff like that. Other people say that they buy rice milk there and ours doesn't have that either. For those of you that have it, can you tell me if the label says "citric acid" on it? I need to know that it contains NO CORN.


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I just checked, and the ingredients list water, cane sugar, citric acid, and natural flavors.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

okay..I didn'tknow they had different kinds. Mine says "natural soda" but it does NOt say "cane soda". Sigh


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Speaking of Costco and Coke... dh came home from Costco the other day all proud of himself because he had picked up Coke that was "Hecho en Mexico". Guess what? Plain ole sugar in it. Not HFCS.
It's in the glass bottles.
He actually asked me about the Hansen's.

What I thought was interesting was that the Mexicans were buying 2 liters made in USA with HFCS, and the whites were buying the Mexican coke with real sugar.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

365 at WFM is made with cane sugar. Unfortunately they do have citric acid, so I am off them for now. We also like Izze which is sweetened with juice. Don't know if they have citric acid added or not.

Watch the Coke bottles. I picked up a Sprite which I'm pretty sure was made in MX and it had HFCS.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Speaking of Costco and Coke... dh came home from Costco the other day all proud of himself because he had picked up Coke that was "Hecho en Mexico". Guess what? Plain ole sugar in it. Not HFCS.
It's in the glass bottles.
He actually asked me about the Hansen's.

What I thought was interesting was that the Mexicans were buying 2 liters made in USA with HFCS, and the whites were buying the Mexican coke with real sugar.









which costco did you go to? I've never seen mexican coke at ours in murray.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
which costco did you go to? I've never seen mexican coke at ours in murray.

The one on 300 w & 1700 s


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

Ours carries the Mexican Coke as well. Just a warning, though, I read on another board that there is some doubt as to whether or not it actually is HFCS free or not (something to do with lax oversight in the bottling and labeling of imports). I've been buying it for over a year, and I have noticed that the past couple of cases I bought don't taste as good as they used to, so I have my doubts as well. I think it probably *is* made with real sugar, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's supplemented with HFCS.


----------

